
Yahoo’s Keeping Its Alibaba Stake–And Spinning Off the Rest - ableal
http://www.wired.com/2015/12/yahoos-keeping-it-alibaba-stake-and-spinning-off-the-rest/
======
ableal
Via comment (by drew) at [http://www.cringely.com/2015/11/30/soylent-green-
now-made-wi...](http://www.cringely.com/2015/11/30/soylent-green-now-made-
with-more-women/)

(The outcome predicted by Cringely in that article, by the way.)

